# expressing anal glands



## birdontherocks (Jul 24, 2008)

How do you know when your dog needs the have their anal glands expressed?

Thanks,


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

When they start to do the scooter bug all over the carpet. Though when they poo, they are probably expressing the glands themselves. Not all dogs need expressing, but if you see the scooting then its time. If you have a groomer, then they could express them when they groom, but u may need to ask.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

If you see the tail hanging down, and the dog is having trouble doing the #2, it could very well be anal glands. Some dogs never have a problem with them, but some do. My mom's yorkie has to have them emptied about once every three months. This is going to sound gross, but the vet said they can fill up when the dog doesn't "squeeze" when they are going #2. When I had Ava at the vet for her last checkup, I had him check and she was fine.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, yes, the scooting on the butt across the floor is a strong sign they may be full. Sometimes when the dogs scoot on the floor they actually empty them (yes, right on the carpet if that is what they are scooting on).


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (birdontherocks @ Jul 23 2008, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610076


> How do you know when your dog needs the have their anal glands expressed?
> 
> Thanks,[/B]


Sometimes...and this is really gross :yucky:... if the glands are full, you will smell a 'fishy' odor and there might even be some leakage if the dog is sitting flat on their behind. We had a miniature dachsund whose glands we would express ourselves. If I took her to the vet and they needed done, they would also put some antibiotic ointment in them. Another sign is they might act like they are snapping at their behind. Its like they can feel something there. But the scoot is a definite sign! Have you seen that commercial on television for a carpet cleaner where the dog is scooting across the floor?  

Our groomer expresses Riley's and Tucker's pretty much every time they are groomed, which is about every 4-6 weeks. 

Debbie


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

You can prevent the butt scoot across the carpet by checking the anal glands during their regular baths. Gently pull the tail up and away from anal area. Use your fingers to feel any bumps around the anal area. The size of the bump varies depending on how full the anal glands are.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How do you express them? If needed?


----------



## CountryGirl2 (Jun 23, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 29 2008, 06:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612774


> How do you express them? If needed?[/B]



It's hard to explain but, I was told this way, and it does works. You put your fingers together under there anus hole, sorry so graphic, and make a backward C. It takes practice, but keep trying.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually I had my vet teach me how. You actually have to put one finder inside the anus using the index inside and your thumb from outside. You will feel inside a kind of kidney bean but way smalller, and you push it forward using your thumb from the outside to slide forward, and be prepared for a squirt so cover the anus with a baby wipe or paper towel. Sorry to be so graphic, but this truly the only way to completely empty the glands. It would be best if you pay your vet to show you once, and then you can take over from there. Oh, wear disposable rubber gloves, not that I didn't think you wouldn't but it makes it cleaner, and easier. I paid $20 for my vet to do it.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 29 2008, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612774


> How do you express them? If needed?[/B]


The way our vet told me and how we did it for our miniature dachsund for years is to place your thumb and forefinger on either side of the anal opening and GENTLY squeeze in as you sort of pull up. That will make sure that whatever is in there comes out. You don't need to dig or squeeze really hard, just gentle pressure. You can sort of feel where they are to know where to place your fingers. Use tissues or paper towels over the opening for reasons you'll see when you do it. There is a good "how-to" video at http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453_do...sics-glands.htm that tells what the glands are for, where they, and how you express them. It is really very good. If you want to read some more, there are a LOT of good articles on the internet. Just google 'how to express a dog's anal glands'. 

Debbie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Jul 29 2008, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613197


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 29 2008, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612774





> How do you express them? If needed?[/B]


The way our vet told me and how we did it for our miniature dachsund for years is to place your thumb and forefinger on either side of the anal opening and GENTLY squeeze in as you sort of pull up. That will make sure that whatever is in there comes out. You don't need to dig or squeeze really hard, just gentle pressure. You can sort of feel where they are to know where to place your fingers. Use tissues or paper towels over the opening for reasons you'll see when you do it. There is a good "how-to" video at http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453_do...sics-glands.htm that tells what the glands are for, where they, and how you express them. It is really very good. If you want to read some more, there are a LOT of good articles on the internet. Just google 'how to express a dog's anal glands'. 

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've watched that video, and its hard to tell what she is doing on a black dog. Wish she used some kind of short haired somewhat white dog.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 30 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613282


> QUOTE (MKLadee @ Jul 29 2008, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613197





> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 29 2008, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612774





> How do you express them? If needed?[/B]


The way our vet told me and how we did it for our miniature dachsund for years is to place your thumb and forefinger on either side of the anal opening and GENTLY squeeze in as you sort of pull up. That will make sure that whatever is in there comes out. You don't need to dig or squeeze really hard, just gentle pressure. You can sort of feel where they are to know where to place your fingers. Use tissues or paper towels over the opening for reasons you'll see when you do it. There is a good "how-to" video at http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453_do...sics-glands.htm that tells what the glands are for, where they, and how you express them. It is really very good. If you want to read some more, there are a LOT of good articles on the internet. Just google 'how to express a dog's anal glands'. 

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've watched that video, and its hard to tell what she is doing on a black dog. Wish she used some kind of short haired somewhat white dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

About 1 minute 26 seconds in, the lighting changes so that you can see a little better. Basically, she is talking about the glands being at 5 & 7 (or 4 and 8...but in that general area) on a clock if the opening of the bottom is the center point. Depending on the size of the dog, obviously, the "clock" would be smaller. You just gently push in and up toward the opening. The fluid will then squirt out. That's why you hold the kleenex or something over it. While it does require some pressure, I can't emphasize enough that it should be gentle. You can do it a couple of times, if they seem full. Our groomer takes care of it for us. Have you checked to see if yours does that as a routine part of the appointment? 

Don't know if that helps or not!
Debbie


----------



## Boggie (Jun 1, 2021)

birdontherocks said:


> How do you know when your dog needs the have their anal glands expressed?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Look at my posting from today --- Glandex (order on-line) helps!


----------

